# inspection!



## Paelectrician (Jan 12, 2010)

I am gonna be doing an upgrade from a 60 amp to a 100amp service. When ready for inspection will they only inspect what i changed or will they inspect her old wiring? It is cloth and she is not in position to have that replaced yet.


----------



## EPrice (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

Here, we would only be inspecting the new service and things affected by the service change.  For example, if the service change involved replacing a meter with a meter/disconnect combo, then what was the service panel would become a subpanel and we would look for re-routing of grounding electrode conductors to the new service disconnect.  We would also look for separation of neutrals and equipment grounds at what is now a subpanel.


----------



## Paelectrician (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

Yeah i will just be putting in new service and moving the wires from the old fuse box into new panel


----------



## JBI (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

Typically, the inspections would only include the 'new' work and anything directly affected by it. 'Existing' components that are still in functioning condition generally can remain in service without change.


----------



## FredK (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

I'm going to go with it depends.

I only look at the new stuff for being correct.  If there is something that's wrong and in plain sight I will require that to also be corrected.

Many a time I've been called out for an inspection on new work and trip over exposed wires, etc.


----------



## Paelectrician (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

Yeah it's nothing like that, im just concerned with the cloth wiring. I don't wanna be responsible for changing out all her wire or anything like that.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: inspection!

I think knob and tube is still allowed by code if not altered.


----------



## Alias (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: inspection!



			
				Paelectrician said:
			
		

> I am gonna be doing an upgrade from a 60 amp to a 100amp service. When ready for inspection will they only inspect what i changed or will they inspect her old wiring? It is cloth and she is not in position to have that replaced yet.


I do a lot of these where I'm located.  I encourage the homeowners to remove the old fuse boxes and install new panels when asked.  I inspect the new components - meterbase and/or panel - only.  I require appropriate grounding conductors be installed even if there is one existing.

As to existing wiring, unless it is in violation of the code, I leave it alone.  A good example is when one couple went from fuses to breakers, I found that someone had stuck cloth covered wire through the wall and ran it to the range.  I required this to be rewired to code.

Sue, where the west still lives....yee haw!


----------



## JBI (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: inspection!

During a kitchen remodel in my old house, I had mentioned to my electrician that when we touched the metal rim around the sink and the refridgerator door at the same time we would feel current. He found a run of knob and tube that a previous owner tapped into incorrectly. He removed the defective run in the wall, but the rest was in good condition so he left it alone.

Think about it, there is +/- 14 1/2" between the wires with knob and tube, with romex they're only seperated by two thin layers of PVC sheathing.

If it is sound, and there are no obvious defects (or incorrect alterations), why mess with it?


----------

